# Gigging in the Bon Secour



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone have experience in gigging in the Bon Secour River, or Bon Secour Bay towards the Intracoastal, as far as Oyster Bay. The water is starting to clear, and I wondered if this was worth a try.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you can catch it clear enough to see it can be good.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I've never seen it clear enough this time of year.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Just left the river and there is zero chance of it bring doable for the next at least month


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

The Bay was angry last night and today; it was more like chocolate milk than water. Hopefully, the winds will lay and the things will get fish able soon.


----------

